# Inverters and Generators



## David & Ann (Jul 22, 2008)

I have always used a generator in all the years I have wild camped. This year was the first time, I installed a 1000W Inverter. Took my Genny as a backup. Just got back from a 3 month trip. Did not use my Genny once. The Inverter was superb. The genny stays at home and the box I carried my genny will be filled with other stuff.


----------



## colpot (Jul 22, 2008)

What do you power with your inverter? We are considering a generator or inverter. (We bought a 300W one as Mrs Colpots Hair Straighteners said they were 95W, but it lit the light with no heat)


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jul 22, 2008)

The way the price has tumbled on inverters over the last few years, I'm sure the generator manufacturers must be getting a bit concerned. I bought a little 150W inverter in the mid 90s to recharge a camcorder's batteries and then a laptop - I'm sure it cost about the same as the camcorder. I blew it last year and the part that needed replacing was more expensive than a new inverter - no wonder we have global warming its always cheaper to throw away and buy new, rather than repair.

I've seen 4000W/8000W peak inverters on Fleabay, you need a trailer mounted generator to get that much power.


----------



## mikejay (Jul 22, 2008)

had a 2600watt inverter for about 4yrs now and it will power the microwave its ideal if you move about every day and do about an hours drive but if you dont put some power back in it soon flatterns my 2x110amp batts got a sterling silent 1000w genny off ebay brand new £120 from sterling its nice and quiet on tickover but as soon as you load it up it aint so i dont think i will be taking that wildcamping much lol but its a really nice bit of kit might mod the exhaust when i find time as thats the noisy part of it there around £300 on the site but you can now pick them up on his ebay shop for £140 .

mike


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jul 23, 2008)

> [its nice and quiet on tickover but as soon as you load it up it aint /QUOTE]
> 
> why don't you make a up a coupler with that steel flexible piping and an old moped silencer.  If you look around you should be able to get one off a Honda 90 step-thru? I'm sure that the owner wouldn't miss it...


----------



## David & Ann (Jul 23, 2008)

colpot said:


> What do you power with your inverter? We are considering a generator or inverter. (We bought a 300W one as Mrs Colpots Hair Straighteners said they were 95W, but it lit the light with no heat)



I have 2 x 60w solar panels on the roof. They do a brilliant job. Also 3 x 110 AH batteries. I was at one spot for 3 weeks, no driving. The sun and panels did their job.


----------



## cas (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont have any 12 volt, I use an 1000 inverter and solar pannel,


----------



## guerdeval (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm virtually all 12volt and have a 12volt LPG powered Gasparini genny which kicks in after about 3 days on batteries, very quiet and doesn't need to be sunny.


----------



## ian81 (Jul 25, 2008)

cas said:


> I dont have any 12 volt, I use an 1000 inverter and solar pannel,



I don't understand this. Have you converted lights and pump to 240v? If so what is the benefit of this?

I wonder what David and Ann would have done if the sun didn't shine?


----------



## David & Ann (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Ian. Good point there buddy. Well, when the sun don't shine, I head out to Oz, India or where ever. I ain't kidding, besides that, fingers crossed, my panels seem to work okay. I have had no experience of them not charging up so far, although we have had a few days of dullness.


----------



## t&s (Jul 25, 2008)

we only use an  inverter  for the sky box when not on a site
the usual 12 v for the tv
gas for the fridge and cooking 
all works an electric when and if on a site


----------



## David & Ann (Jul 25, 2008)

t&s said:


> we only use an  inverter  for the sky box when not on a site
> the usual 12 v for the tv
> gas for the fridge and cooking
> all works an electric when and if on a site



Ditto. Try not to use the inverter if I can do without it.


----------



## cas (Jul 25, 2008)

ian81 said:


> I don't understand this. Have you converted lights and pump to 240v? If so what is the benefit of this?
> 
> I wonder what David and Ann would have done if the sun didn't shine?



You dont need sun just day light, Eveything is 240v it was like it when I got it, I dont find a problem with it


----------



## David & Ann (Jul 26, 2008)

cas said:


> You dont need sun just day light, Eveything is 240v it was like it when I got it, I dont find a problem with it



You're dead right Cas.


----------



## cas (Jul 26, 2008)

I also have a 150 w inverter to plug directly into the solar pannel for things like my phone and laptop,


----------

